
Government grants - DanielRibeiro
http://swombat.com/2011/7/10/government-grants
======
sc68cal
From my limited experience on this site, I know that I have
hesitated/procrastinated from doing a "Show HN" thread about a grant that I
recently received. It just doesn't have the sex appeal that VC has.

